# Ice Sled Harnesses



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Another little investment thats well worth the $$...got these last year and they're great...will be using them this year until the ice is safe for the sled...wax up them sleds and these harnesses will make life pulling the sled with equipment so much easier...put on your Christmas Lists or get yourself an early Christmas present...  

Hope they have them as once the ice fish'n season starts don't be surprised if you'll see a backorder or out of stock. For us 2-ole bitty bags...makes pull'n them sleds so much easier.  

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... erralID=NA


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I would hate to see the guy still attached to his sled when the ice breaks! :shock: Innovative idea though!


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 13, 2010)

Just buy a double strap deer drag harness. I have been using ming for years.
http://www.basspro.com/Hunters-Specialties®-Deluxe-Deer-Drag/product/49364/-977688
Just about the same thing, but alot cheaper


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My harness is a 12ft piece of 1/2" nylon rope. I hook it to the back of my 156" tracked snowmobile :B

-DallanC


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought that was what a wife was for. :rotfl:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats a great idea but 40.00 ??? Just go to Lowes or anyplace that sells rope and buy 100 foot nylon rope for 10 bucks cut off about 20 feet tie a large loop that your can pull over your shoulder then leave the rest in your sled for a emergency situation.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another idea that I have used and been happy with is to hook it to a backpack. 

I replaced the rope that came with my JetSled, put a longer one on there to decrease the angle from my back to the sled. Then I put on a backpack that is comfortable, with extra layers of clothing and some other lightweight items. The pack has molded shoulder straps, a sternum strap, and waist strap to help it fit better. Then I attached a carabiner to the middle loop on the back, to help distribute the weight more evenly, and then attach the lead rope to that. Makes for a pretty good system to haul my junk in.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I took 2 straps that came with my camera bags for your shoulders and and have them clipped into the rope. Each arm through a loop, and cost me nothing cause I never use them with my camera cases.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

just take someone else with you and have them drag it thats there dues for you taking them


----------

